# فيديو جديد ومتجدد لماكينة صناعه محلية



## hanysabra (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء 
اعرف انى متاخر جدا فى الردود وهذا لانشغالى الشديد فى عملى لكنى اعدكم بان يكون هذا الموضوع هو بمثابة مرجع لكل من يريد ان يتعلم او يصنع مثل هذه الماكينة 

وسوف اضع هنا بشكل دورى مجموعه من الفيديهات التى تخص الماكينة

http://www.cncstory.com/video/cncstory.mpg

اخيكم هانى صبره 
القاهرة - مصر


----------



## abodonea (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز هاني صبره
تسلم ايديك يا باشا علي المكينه الرائعه في التنفيذ ماشاء الله 
و كنت محتاج لسؤالك عن بعض الاشياء
للاني متابع مشاركاتك و مشاركات العضو شعبان في المكينه الخاصه به المتقنه ايضا
و اتمني ان ترسل لي رقم المحمول علي الخاص و اكون شاكرا جدا لك
و الامر كذلك لاخ شعبان و جازاكم الله خيرا
اخوك وليد عيسوي


----------



## م. ناجي أحمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد رائع
هل من الممكن توضيح البرنامج المستخدم؟


----------



## عصام عطا (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله يوفقك*

مشكووووووووور على المجهود الرائع وأتمنى توضيح أكثر لمراحل التصنيع وخصوصاً المحرك الخطوي ويجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## apojoni (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------

